# Baby watch



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Expecting 2 more litters really soon. Pew x agouti with fuzzy gene and pew with fuzzy gene x agouti with fuzzy gene.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

16 born, culled down to 10. 6 are second does, hoping for some fuzzies


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

do the fuzzy pinkies you have not have different whiskers to non fuzzy?Mine do,makes reducing easy.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I haven't messed with them much. I'll look tonight. They should have somewhat curly whiskers right? The male was third gen down the line. So had about 1/3 of the fuzzy gene but so did the female


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mine dont have any whiskers but it does depend on the strain others have short and curly.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

They were all normal. The grandmother had curly wiskers on her. Dunno if that matters. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Promised pics. I swear i been getting strange off color on babies XD have a much lighter baby then the rest of the agouti


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

So this would be first pairing of my line trying to get fuzzy's. Both parents had the gene. None came out with telling wiskers, but will be keeping a couple of females if there are any... Did come out with an odd baby though. This line til now (had a couple of issues so couldn't breed siblings or son/mother or daughter/father til now) guess it was hidden until now. Hoping female. Dunno what it is. Definatly grey though.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like you've got a blue  (d/d)


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Last time i do a group like this XD hard to tell who's baby is who's now... Learning from mistakes... But questio on this. Delayed fur growth, possible fuzzy maybe? Normal with everyone else agouti to the left. No fur growing so far on the right. Have two white with similar fur delay just harder to tell with my phone


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeh fuzzy tends to be delayed in getting in fur etc so probably


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yay i hope so


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

All 10 in a somewhat row lol. The one i think is fuzzy is getting a little patch of fur around the neck and some on its head. Will look funny if it stays like that.


----------



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

That one looks exactly like my litter of fuzzies from last year


----------



## LayRong (Jun 16, 2017)

All 10 in a somewhat row lol. The one i think is fuzzy is getting a little patch of fur around the neck and some on its head. Will look funny if it stays like that.
gclub online
goldenslot


----------

